# Puppy ate a slug



## Carzana (Oct 28, 2015)

I just took Harry out for a wee in the garden and hes eaten a slug, I'm normally SO careful but i missed it  he has the spot on that covers worms and fleas from the vet and he was treated 2 weeks ago today.
Do the spot on's cover lung worm? Do i need to talk to my vet later on?


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Advocate covers lungworm, I don't think any of the other spot on's do (I might be wrong). Speak to your vet, but I think depending on your area the risk is very low. I was chatting to one of our local vets recently, because my youngster eats anything and she said they had not had a single case of lungworm round here - I believe it's more of a problem further south.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Carzana said:


> I just took Harry out for a wee in the garden and hes eaten a slug, I'm normally SO careful but i missed it  he has the spot on that covers worms and fleas from the vet and he was treated 2 weeks ago today.
> Do the spot on's cover lung worm? Do i need to talk to my vet later on?


Don't panic. The chances of anything awful happening from one slug are small.

Call your vet later on and run it by them.  Advocate covers lungworm, so it depends which spot-on he's had.


----------



## Carzana (Oct 28, 2015)

Thankyou, yes advocate is the one they use, Ill call later, i need to anyway as Ive just found a cut on my cats face


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

tantrumbean said:


> Advocate covers lungworm, I don't think any of the other spot on's do (I might be wrong). Speak to your vet, but I think depending on your area the risk is very low. I was chatting to one of our local vets recently, because my youngster eats anything and she said they had not had a single case of lungworm round here - I believe it's more of a problem further south.


I used to say the same, but it is moving north. Cases in the north of England are far more numerous than they used to be.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Carzana said:


> Thankyou, yes advocate is the one they use, Ill call later, i need to anyway as Ive just found a cut on my cats face


Goodness me, it's all happening! All the best xx


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> I used to say the same, but it is moving north. Cases in the north of England are far more numerous than they used to be.


Argh! Another thing to stress about :-/


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

tantrumbean said:


> Argh! Another thing to stress about :-/


Don't. If your dog is a slug snacker, just keep up with the regular worming as you would for any other worm.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Don't. If your dog is a slug snacker, just keep up with the regular worming as you would for any other worm.


Problem is, Advocate doesn't agree with either of mine...


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

tantrumbean said:


> Problem is, Advocate doesn't agree with either of mine...


In that case, Panucur also kills lungworm.


----------



## Carzana (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I have destressed now! Spoke to vet about Bailees face and we have agreed that as i have hibi at home im to bathe it for a couple of days and take her in if it looks worse or doesnt seem to heal, On further inspection its no where near as bad as I first thought (shes my baby and rarey goes out so i panicked, Mi-wow comes home with all sorts of knocks as she is a bit of a madam! So im used to patching her up just not Bais! H should also be fine, Im just going to keep my guard up more when were out


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

tantrumbean said:


> Problem is, Advocate doesn't agree with either of mine...


Milbemax.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Milbemax.


Lol, just to be awkward, Milbemax is fine for the Irish Terrier, but produces projectile vomiting in the Collie. Not tried Panacur, that might be the way forward


----------



## Carzana (Oct 28, 2015)

tantrumbean said:


> Lol, just to be awkward, Milbemax is fine for the Irish Terrier, but produces projectile vomiting in the Collie. Not tried Panacur, that might be the way forward


Not medically trained but panacur seems quite gentle on the digestion, I have a puker and she has been fine on it when we havent used the drop on instead. IRC they use it from tiny babies too?


----------

